# Found my first point yesterday



## hoytslanger87 (Jun 8, 2017)

Was checking some tree plantings yesterday and found a nice piece near ocmulgee river.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 8, 2017)

Nice true arrowhead! That flake looks like it's been worked into a side scraper, too. Nice finds!


----------



## dtala (Jun 8, 2017)

I'd call that point a Hamilton arrow here in Bama, late Woodland point. Nice scraper also.


----------

